# Onkyo 3009 vs Denon 3313 vs Marantz 7007



## hlstavn (Jan 6, 2013)

I was running a very old phillips 5.1 system which fortunately died. I was not sad! It was terrible. I have two other old receivers using Dynaquad surround for music which i actually like. Home they live forever.
I need a new AV receiver. Probably want a phone input which is why I dont list the Pioneer Elites. Am looking at Denon 3313CI, Marantz 7007, Onkyo 3009 and Yamaha 2020.
The list of features is huge. I seem to want a compressed music enhanced for the Itunes and Ipod etc. Compressed sound is not dimensional enough. Some of these claim they enhance CD's from 16 to 24 bit. Some claim a 32 bit DSP.
Anyone know if any or all of the above do this.
This will be used for all kinds of music movies, vinyl, cds' Ipod Pandora etc.
How about Onkyo not having airplay but their own proprietary wi fi system.? Does it work as well?
Some claim a dialog enhancement feature.( the Yamaha).
I an leaning to the Ymaha or Onkyo. Some people claim they think that Marantz sounds better than Denon.
They all have similar feature sets, but then list something like has 12 surround modes- they each seem to have theri own proprietary sound modes for music in addition to Dolby or DTS whichI am not sure work as well for music or just movies.

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome aboard the HTS!

The Onkyo 3009 hands down! The Onkyo has Multi EQ XT-32 plus it has the very best video processor available the HQV Reon chip. Its also THX certified and that gives you some very useful processing modes. The amplification section is also the strongest of the three you mentioned.


----------



## hlstavn (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks. I had been waiting for a Sherwood R 977 with wi fi but now I hear that wont be out for another 5 + months.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

dont get caught up on the mp3 enhancer features thats many receivers offer as all it is is just adding some highs and lows to the processing. you cant improve something (add bits) thats not there in the first place. Ive found it sounds better off in most situations.


----------



## hlstavn (Jan 6, 2013)

Cd's dont sound that good to me by themselves but that could have just been the old receiver..I have some kind of compressed sound enhancer in my Pioneer car stereo. It does make a HUGE difference in the sound of my IPOD. It seems to expand the dynamic range and add some "black air" or depth or realness to the sound. One of my other favorite toys is an old DBX dynamic range expander on vinyl. Would not be without it. I think the Yamaha claims it is enhancing the 16 bit of a CD to 24 bits. Dont know if that does anything. The Onkyo also does not have HD radio. Not sure if it even has FM. I would not likely listen to that often but occasionally there is a game of some kind I might listen to. And I wonder if their own Ipod app works as well as airplay. I appreciate your comments however. Most all reviews of Onkyo's seem good.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo has an FM tunner built in. HD radio can be added externally if you want to. I would not let that deter you from getting it. I know a few members on here that have the 3009 and love it.
I had one of those DBX expanders. Al it really did was boost the frequencies below 30Hz.


----------



## climber07 (Apr 26, 2012)

Kinda biased here, but the 3009 is one monster of an AVR. I shopped and compared (auditioned) countless dozens of AVRs and the NR-3009 won me over. The 5009 is great too, with the toroidal power supply transformer pumping more WPC when you add channels...


----------



## hlstavn (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks. Did you buy the 3009? How does it work with Ipods and streaming audio? Can you play from a win 7 computer? Thanks again.


----------



## cadett (Jul 28, 2010)

I have the Onkyo 3009. It is a beast. I'm running EMP's(7.1) & an Outlaw sub. It fills 3500cu.ft. with no problem. The Audyssey feature in this receiver will trump the music optimizer that you are curious about. It can behave similar to the music optimizer, but it will do a superior job. Instead of using the music optimizer you would set Audyssey to Music or Movie mode(which is a house eq curve or flat eq curve) then you would engage Dynamic Volume. This will give you a "full" sound at low to mid volume. Of course speaker set up is crucial & there are a few offset settings that need to be adjusted, but I can tell you that the Onkyo is a step above the other mentioned receivers. The Marantz would be second. If you want a Denon you would need to step up another level to get a comparative model to the Onkyo. As far as Air play, there is so many workarounds to that.


----------



## hlstavn (Jan 6, 2013)

Appreciate the comments.


----------



## hlstavn (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone know if the 3009 is being discontinued by the 3010. Crutchfield is the only place that has them so I cant find a place to listen to one.


----------

